Ask HN: What are some good webinars/video conferences coming up? - kisamoto
======
ErlangSolutions
Hey, We have a variety of things coming up. There are still limited spaces to
part 2 & 3 of our API design webinar [https://www2.erlang-
solutions.com/webinar-registration-1](https://www2.erlang-
solutions.com/webinar-registration-1) we can provide a link to the recording
of the first if you'd like.

We also have a webinar this Wednesday on the best practices for building an IM
app [https://www2.erlang-solutions.com/webinar-
registration-2](https://www2.erlang-solutions.com/webinar-registration-2)

We'll be announcing a new one this week featuring Robert Virding, the co-
creator of Erlang.

Finally, we've moved all out Meetups virtual, there's two speakers and then we
split into social breakout rooms, we'll be announcing the May even shortly
here
[https://www.meetup.com/erlangusergroup/](https://www.meetup.com/erlangusergroup/)

------
athick2
[https://bit.ly/2YkErQL](https://bit.ly/2YkErQL)

